# User Login and it creates temp profile



## Ike4175 (May 8, 2008)

I am having issues where a lot of users are signing in to there work stations and when desktop comes up there Icons are missing and other times it does like it is supposed to. I know that when the users login that it 
is creating a temp profile. I have been login as an admin and changing the name of there profile so that it creates a new one when the user signs back in. Then I transfer the data from the old profile to the new profile and 
they are good to go. I am seeing this happen more and more and I can not figure out what is causing this. Any help would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Cordialis (May 9, 2008)

I found the same in my pc just a couple of days ago. A new user had opened an unknown profile. The new users name was Gµst. What ever that means. I am the only user on this laptop and I am the Administrator. And I did not open that new user profile. I hope you get some help, Ike4175. I am going to follow this thread very intensely... :sigh:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Ike4175 and welcome to TSF !

See if this hotfix applies to your issue :
You may receive an unrestricted temporary profile when you log on to a Windows XP-based client computer without a network connection to the domain

If that didn't help then there's something that corrupts the user profiles. Look for hardware errors on those computers. Scan the hard drives for errors (chkdsk x: /R where x is the drive letter), test the memory with memtest, make sure there's no overheating problem.

Check the event viewer (eventvwr.msc) for errors.

Related MS articles :
"Windows cannot load your profile because it may be corrupted" error message when you try to log on to Windows XP
How to copy data from a corrupted user profile to a new profile in Windows XP


----------



## Bobwojo (Sep 3, 2009)

I have seen that at one of the big 3 automakers (the one in Auburn Hills Michigan).

Our quick fix was to edit the registry and find the new profile

usually it was username.000 

We would remove the .000 from the new profile and reboot. When the user log's in all his data will be back.


----------

